# 70gal community



## Unhallowed (Sep 12, 2011)

Managed to steal my gf's dads SLR, and took the opportunity to get some better pictures of the tank.

The setup









Tank @ 1/3 light









Tank @ 2/3 power









Tank at full power









Full extent of the light









A green tiger barb









My last snail, this one lasted a long time









A few serpaes









The female krib, coming out for the first time in a week. Along with the male krib, a gourami, and a gold barb









One of the two Bolivian rams









The other ram









Feeding time









The large gourami









Unfortunately the pleco, cory's, and RTBS are being shy today so no pics of them.

Full stock list:
3 Green tiger barbs
3 tiger barbs
2 platinum green tiger barbs
1 blushing albino tiger barb
1 three spot gourami
2 neon royal red gouramis
3 black ruby barbs
3 gold barbs
3 red glass barbs
3 serpae tetras
2 scarlet kribs
2 bolivian rams
2 julii corydoras
1 trinidad pleco
1 RTBS
MIA- 1 zebra snail and 7 cherry shrimp


----------

